# Productive members of society!!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just found this link and it is proving what I said in another thread. It is about the Zimmerman trial and people saying they will cause violence and kill random white people if Zimmerman is found Not Guilty!! What a bunch of savages!! This is one of the problems in thsi country. The scary part is, MANY people would rather vote him guilty that have riots and violence in the aftermath!! I would like to see all of these hood rats attack an armed person like someone on here and get a bullet like they deserve!!

This is what our country has come to. The worst part is. Bleeding heart liberals actually side with these savages!! Zimmerman has been dragged thru the mud and is on trial because the piece of shit MSM and Sharpton complained so much the State of Florida actually bowed down to please them!! I am a 5th generation Floridian and have come to HATE the state of Florida.. It is a great place but taken over by wayy too many out of state liberals..
Check out this link..
?If Zimmerman Get Off, Ima Go Kill a White Boy?: Trayvon Martin Supporters Make Shocking Threats Ahead of Verdict | TheBlaze.com

Paula Deen gets ruined but these waste of skin oxygen breathers can say whatever they want!!! I know, some of you will say "But she is a celebrity".. Who gives a crap! She said what she said 30 friggin years ago!!!! There is a double standard.. Blacks can say whatever the **** they want. Whites have to walk on eggshells to keep from offending the blacks!!!! Screw em if they can't take a joke!!

Friends don't let friends drink and post!!!!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha, it doesn't take much separation from Florida for common sense to take hold!

That is not fair since I haven't known you for every long but I don't see much sense in any state that has ocean front property.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha, it doesn't take much separation from Florida for common sense to take hold!
> 
> That is not fair since I haven't known you for every long but I don't see much sense in any state that has ocean front property.


Believe it or not.. The Native Floridians have the same common sense as everyone else.. The problem is Florida is MOSTLY Non Native.. They are transplants from New York,Jersey,Chicago,Michigan and California.. They decide to Retire to Florida and think their way is best.. True Floridians ABSOLUTELY HATE THEM!!! Then you can count the Cubans,Hatians and Puerto Ricans and we are outnumbered.. Florida is an awesome place with TERRIBLE inhabitants!!! A hurricane needs to come and wipe out about 80% of them..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Believe it or not.. The Native Floridians have the same common sense as everyone else.. The problem is Florida is MOSTLY Non Native.. They are transplants from New York,Jersey,Chicago,Michigan and California.. They decide to Retire to Florida and think their way is best.. True Floridians ABSOLUTELY HATE THEM!!! Then you can count the Cubans,Hatians and Puerto Ricans and we are outnumbered.. Florida is an awesome place with TERRIBLE inhabitants!!! A hurricane needs to come and wipe out about 80% of them..


Sorry for dissing you former country but yes I understand.

If you look at Florida's voting it is 90% land mass republican and 10% landmass democrat which makes it a democrat state because of the large metropolitan areas such as Miami and Orlando, etc.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh BTW Prepconsultant

You planning on attending the Cowboy Poetry Gathering in Lewiston in August:

Welcome - Montana Cowboy Poetry Gathering

My dad and I are looking into it and I know it is close to you


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Oh BTW Prepconsultant
> 
> You planning on attending the Cowboy Poetry Gathering in Lewiston in August:
> 
> ...




It is close as the crow flies but we have to drive about 150 miles around.. Sounds like fun. I have been to a few in the south and they are pretty cool. Count us in! I have a friend that has a place there where we can stay if you need a place. He has a guest house and it is as nice as any place as I have seen! It is like 4 or 5 br guesthouse and we grew up together..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Any prairie dogs to shoot? 

That would cement the deal


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like a done deal!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We have several dog towns here on the property we can shoot too.. I have a Remington 40X left hand w a bull barrel .22-.250 that I live to shoot dogs with..I am building a .308 w/Bull Barrel with a 1in 10 twist barrel I am building up too.. It should be done within the month. Just tryin to find the glass. I have an in with Valdada I think I am going to go with...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Let them riot and try to harm innocents. Florida's not California. Those who try are going to find more bullets in their chest. This is Obama fault being the huge walking bag of douche he is. Zimmerman wasn't guilty of anything to begin with and shouldn't have been charged. He was overzealous and should have waited for the cops, but he didn't make that little ass bag be the ass bag he was and attack him. It needs to come to a head. The black American society needs to get their heads stoved in till they either come to sense that they can't just do whatever they want without penalties and "my baby dint do nuthin" was as sickening then as it is now. Let the cops get some stick time I say and let the people get some moving target practice.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Isnt it just crazy how this kind of crap is considered socially acceptable? And Blacks wonder why they are incarcerated at a much higher rate per a cap than races. I find it ironic that the folks that cry the loudest about racism and discrimination are the ones that are the biggest offenders, generally speaking although thats a pretty broad brush to use to paint a segament of society.

Personally I dont see how he can possibly get a fair trail to begin with. Second of all with what he is being charged with I dont think there is anyway he could be convicted, it would certianly be a stretch to justify given what info has been publicly made available. Third of all, the star witness, the one that was not even there, has changed her story repeatedly, lied and has obviously been coached by the prosecuter. How could the DA stand much of a chance at winning a judgement with a train wreck like that as your key witness? While he might be guilty of breaking the law in some way to one degree or the other in some aspect of the case I dont think there is enough there to get a rock solid conviction. Given the mob rules and entitlement mentality of such a large part of society, I would be shocked if they didnt riot, loot and burn cities to the ground after the verdicts read if he is aquitted. It would merely be par for the course.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The brush really isn't that broad in my time on this earth. At this point, him getting a fair trial seems like fantasy, especially since he shouldn't even be on trial. I expect them to riot and would be surprised otherwise if he's not ramrodded, but part of me wonders, if this wasn't what Obama wanted in the first place.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Gotta love the _prosecution_ *eye* witness who testified he saw Martin stradling Zimmerman on the ground and pounding him MMA style. That along with the pics the first cop on the scene took of Zimmerman's face and head should end this case right here and now.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Zimmerman incident has had fairly wide coverage here in the Brit media and it seems an open and shut case of self-defence, but i was surprised to see Obama saying on TV "If I had a son he would have looked like Trayvon", thereby hinting that he was on the kids side.
All the evidence points to the fact that Z was on his back on the wet ground (the back of his jacket was wet with grass on it) with Martin straddling him smashing him in the face with his fists (swollen bloody nose), and whacking his head into the ground (cuts to back of head), so Z pulled his gun and fired in self-defence.

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> ?If Zimmerman Get Off, Ima Go Kill a White Boy?: Trayvon Martin Supporters Make Shocking Threats Ahead of Verdict | TheBlaze.com


White Boy? Zimmerman is Hispanic. But in their eyes we're all the same.

If Zimmerman gets acquitted you can expect rioting nationwide, especially within 100 miles of Sanford, which includes Orlando, Deland, and Daytona.

I have already made advance preparations.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It reminds me of Reginald Denny. He was beaten to a pulp because of the Rodney King verdict. I'm going to carry two guns that day.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The brush really isn't that broad in my time on this earth. At this point, him getting a fair trial seems like fantasy, especially since he shouldn't even be on trial. I expect them to riot and would be surprised otherwise if he's not ramrodded, but part of me wonders, if this wasn't what Obama wanted in the first place.


I seriously wonder if this wasn't the case. There was no reason for him to be charged. By charging Zimmerman and him being found not guilty will seriously piss off the black community. To them, non black is white, even if Hispanic when it suits their cause. If the race roles were black on black or if Zimmerman was black and Martin was white then there wouldn't be an issue. I could be wrong but it seems to me that on more than one occasion a civil war has been the end agenda. It hasn't worked so far but who knows?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OJ was not convicted because a Jury knew it would hit the fan. Then decided it was not worth it to convict him. Protect class people are let off of many crimes everyday in places like Milwaukee to keep the peace .
Every protect class person that commits a crime was some how forced to do it by a white person.
The DA, and Judge conspired to change evidence in the Zimmerman case not hard to see that.
He will be found guilty because they will want to keep the peace not because he is. 
Not one of the so called witnesses that lied and changed their story will be charged, not one of the new station that altered tapes will be called out. It was all for a greater good in their eyes.
We do not have justice in America anymore .


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If Zimmerman is acquitted the crowds will be outraged and riot. If Zimmerman is convicted the crowds will be exuberant and riot. The riot is going to happen and apologists will make excuses for it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Let them riot,I feel sorry for anybody in the way without a firearm,whats the term called? "self defense"?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> It reminds me of Reginald Denny. He was beaten to a pulp because of the Rodney King verdict. I'm going to carry two guns that day.


I live in the country, but commute 5 days a week into the ghetto of Jacksonville to work. I ALWAYS have two handguns in the truck. On special occasions (election day 2008 and 2012 for example) that is augmented with a rifle. Right now and until further notice that would be my Winchester 94.
I grew up in Florida, back when Robert E. Lee's birthday was a state holiday, and saw South Florida become just another suburb of Nu Yawk City. We made our escape to the section of Florida that is still part of "The South" in 1995.
Florida - the only state where the further south you go, the more north you get.

In small town North Florida/South Georgia people still say Sir and Ma'am, hold doors for each other, say hello to strangers on the street, regardless of age, race, gender. This racial animosity stuff is a city phenomenon. Must be some kind of liberal deal, I don't know.
If you are ever in the neighborhood, stop by Folkston, Georgia (pop 3,272). It's what America is supposed to be.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The parents always seem to get me pissed too. You always see it on the news. Where the mother is bawlin ans screamin' "O MY BABY MY BABY. hE DID DO NUFIN WRONG!' They seem to give a shit and care AFTER their kids are dead.. But before, when they have been arrested 15 times and always getting into trouble. They always seem to have an excuse and don't really care Trayvon,Tyrone or Shaniqua are out sellin drugs on the corner or breaking in houses.. It is always AFTER their kid is dead where they become SO responsible and give a damn!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I live in the country, but commute 5 days a week into the ghetto of Jacksonville to work. I ALWAYS have two handguns in the truck. On special occasions (election day 2008 and 2012 for example) that is augmented with a rifle. Right now and until further notice that would be my Winchester 94.
> I grew up in Florida, back when Robert E. Lee's birthday was a state holiday, and saw South Florida become just another suburb of Nu Yawk City. We made our escape to the section of Florida that is still part of "The South" in 1995.
> Florida - the only state where the further south you go, the more north you get.
> 
> ...


As a northerner (not Yankee - I was born in occupied territory, but my heart and mind is firmly with Dixie) having traveled a good bit of Florida on business, I have noticed a few things about it. If you take a ruler and draw a line from just south of Jacksonville to just north of Tampa, anything north and west of that line is "good Florida", anything south or east is "bad Florida".

In "good Florida", I have noticed even most city people are basically decent folks. They seem mostly polite and are fairly well grounded in common sense. Ft. Walton Beach is still one of my favorite places to work, although I do not think my thick northern blood would allow me to survive the humid summers there. In terms of big cities, if I have to be sent to one, I could do MUCH worse than Jacksonville (although I did get caught between rival protests there once during the whole "Occu-tard" movement). That is a funny story that I will share with ya'll sometime.

"Bad Florida" is a freakin' train wreck. I HATE Miami almost (but not quite) as much as I hate New York City. And Ft. Lauderdale may as well be considered a suburb of Brooklyn. As I have mentioned in previous posts, Tampa has more strip clubs and adult book stores than any other city I have been to. Doesn't anybody there think with anything other than their crotch?

I apologize if I offend any Florida folks here. This is just one man giving an "outsider's opinion."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Injustice rules the day, along with tyranny and societal and cultural destruction. This didn't happen during Obama's reign, no matter what he said about the little dead thug. This mess took decades to build, and it was built on apathy. Those who claim to embrace decency and godliness found middle class leisure to inviting to upset.

While we were mind-numbed by vacation and weekends off, Evil drove the government and the counterculture fed on hate. Now, the middle class cowers in fear, dreading what might happen if injustice is not served.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors « Pat Dollard


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors « Pat Dollard


Zimmermans attorneys are not even allowed to introduce the evidence of Travons past. Including his crimes and fights he still had texts of on his phone!


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> As a northerner (not Yankee - I was born in occupied territory, but my heart and mind is firmly with Dixie) having traveled a good bit of Florida on business, I have noticed a few things about it. If you take a ruler and draw a line from just south of Jacksonville to just north of Tampa, anything north and west of that line is "good Florida", anything south or east is "bad Florida".
> 
> In "good Florida", I have noticed even most city people are basically decent folks. They seem mostly polite and are fairly well grounded in common sense. Ft. Walton Beach is still one of my favorite places to work, although I do not think my thick northern blood would allow me to survive the humid summers there. In terms of big cities, if I have to be sent to one, I could do MUCH worse than Jacksonville (although I did get caught between rival protests there once during the whole "Occu-tard" movement). That is a funny story that I will share with ya'll sometime.
> 
> ...


I'm a native and I agree. And no, I'm not offended. Your insight is spot-on especially from a native's perspective.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> I'm a native and I agree. And no, I'm not offended. Your insight is spot-on especially from a native's perspective.


Yes it is.. I grew up in Okeechobee,Fl and spent the weekends and most summers in the Ft. Lauderdale area with my dad.. It was great as a kid. Then the transplants from New Joysey,New Yoik,Boiston came in by the droves. Add to that the Cubans,Puerto Ricans and Hatians and S. Florida was absolutely RUINED!!! You would swear that S. Fl was New Yoik to hear all of the accents. They ALL talk about how GREAT it is in Joysey and the NE corridor.. If it is so great, take I-95 NORTH!!

It amazes me how PEOPLE can ruin an area...The beaches are so overcwowded you can't go anymore. The bars and clubs are filled with douchebags from Jersey Shore doin fistpumps.. I can't wait to see how those kind of people react when SHTF!! Just imagine what will happen to them when the stores are empty. They have absolutely no idea what to do when they can't get their latte.. The most important thing to them is keeping their $300 sneakers nice and clean...


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Yes it is.. I grew up in Okeechobee,Fl and spent the weekends and most summers in the Ft. Lauderdale area with my dad.. It was great as a kid. Then the transplants from New Joysey,New Yoik,Boiston came in by the droves. Add to that the Cubans,Puerto Ricans and Hatians and S. Florida was absolutely RUINED!!! You would swear that S. Fl was New Yoik to hear all of the accents. They ALL talk about how GREAT it is in Joysey and the NE corridor.. If it is so great, take I-95 NORTH!!
> 
> It amazes me how PEOPLE can ruin an area...The beaches are so overcwowded you can't go anymore. The bars and clubs are filled with douchebags from Jersey Shore doin fistpumps.. I can't wait to see how those kind of people react when SHTF!! Just imagine what will happen to them when the stores are empty. They have absolutely no idea what to do when they can't get their latte.. The most important thing to them is keeping their $300 sneakers nice and clean...


Another Hurricane Andrew would help.


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

Hey now, I'm on the I-4 Corridor and would prefer not to get wiped out by a Hurricane Prepper Kowboy!  That is the main thing we are prepping for though so we should be prepared when it does come. As for this whole case. It is sad what is happening. Sanford is about 45 min to an hour for me and I'm in the town a few times a year. It is a pretty decent area too.

I do think we need to be just as careful as the people we are blasting to refrain from using blanket stereo types. There are really solid and good people in all areas of the country, all cities, states, races, and income levels. (Even my dad in miami that came over from Cuba.) While the majority do take spotlight it shouldn't mean we fall into the same mindset that they do.

As for the riots and so forth. I guess I can sum it up to just be smart. Don't be in areas where this could happen. If you know there is a ruling then avoid areas that could be drama. There will always be people like this that don't think. It would be great if there was "fair and balance" in all aspects of news and reporting but there isn't. It is about "Fame and Money" There are going to be idiots always, just like there will always be those like us who try to prepare and be ready and live a solid life that we are proud of in an area we are proud of. At the end of the day all we can do is make sure we are doing the right things and living the life that we want to live. The one cool thing, is that seems to be what brings us together at this website.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Let them riot,I feel sorry for anybody in the way without a firearm,whats the term called? "self defense"?


In Texas, I think it's the "He needed killin' " defense.
The way Zimmerman is being railroaded by the systems make me want to puke. It's exactly this kind of S*%t that makes me wonder why WE bother.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Zimmerman must have been pretty dumb to let himself get sat on by a nigrah in the first place..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Y'all seem to have a fair amount of problems with 'em on your side of the pond.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

What's justice? There is no such thing anymore...we are to turn a blind eye to keep peace. I get sick of it..

You know, I was in a court room setting a couple years ago, and there were a couple of girls that were chatting on their cells, laughing and visiting with some other young girls that had showed up. (two had babies) The judge made no effort to hush them up, they continued on giggling and comparing babies all the while I was growing steaming mad, more angry at the judge for not putting a hush to the commotion and demanding respect in her courtroom than the girls after it was all over with. But it was the color of their skin that stopped the judge from saying anything.

That was so wrong in my book, made me loose the respect I had for her from that day forward, I wouldn't spit on her if she was on fire now. All because she was "Skeered".

Maybe we ought to riot if they convict Zimmerman...Nothing like threats to rule a nation, threats to ruin a mans life, threats to get what people want, whether it be right or wrong....


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The trial will be an advertisement for the Kel-Tec 9.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have actually listened to a few of the prosecutor's witness testimony... I think they have presented a very good case for the defense.
The prosecution has shown that Martin was followed to his place of residence when the "following" ended. It ended peacefully enough until Martin came back out and violently confronted Zimmerman. With Zimmerman on his back and being banged around violently he pulled his gun and shot his attacker.

That sounds like self defense to me. There was no confrontation until after Martin was safe in his house. If he was concerned about the guy tailing him he should have called the cops or at least stayed safely in his home. But he went back outside (to teach the guy a lesson?) angry and violently assaulted the man (Zimmerman) to a point where the doctor confirmed that what ever it was the Zimmerman did probably saved his life. - The doctor was a witness for the prosecution!

So far all the prosecution has done is show that Zimmerman likely had every right to use deadly force and the he (Zimmerman) was the victim of a vicious attack. Maybe they have something up their sleave but they better use it before the jury calls for a WTF moment. 

It is a total waste of time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> Y'all seem to have a fair amount of problems with 'em on your side of the pond.


The blacks usually don't bother us white folk over here because they're too busy shooting the krap out of each other in black drug gang wars in the big innercity ghettos, them places look like the set of 'Escape fron New York' and if you find yourself on foot in there you'll probably never get out alive unless you're Snake Plissken.
I lived in the notorious Highfields innercity area of Leicester (England) for five years and was shot in the calf, not serious, it must only have been a low-velocity home-made gun and it serves me right for nipping out to the grocers after dark.
At least it boosted my street cred in the neighbourhood as a fearless bullet magnet, and when innocent natives saw me coming they'd give me a wide berth and flee shrieking "Aieee! It is he who walks with danger!"


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I thought guns were banned in England.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Well just think. What had Africans accomplished before the 15th and 16th centuries? The few things they did accomplish in North Eastern Africa were no longer part of the culture. It was only the colonization of Africa that advanced those countries. It seem since decolonization that they are slipping back to their uncivilized ways. If we stopped our trade and aid they would be back to their pre-civilized ways.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> I thought guns were banned in England.


Nah mate, that's just an urban myth.
Any Brit citizen can get a piece by firstly joining an approved gun club for a few months and use their guns on their range, then apply to the police for a licence. 
The cops will then ask the club if he shaped up or seemed like a psycho, and they'll run background checks and stuff. Then if he comes up squeaky-clean he'll be granted a licence to buy a gun and ammo.
Alternatively he can get one illegally on the black market, or bribe a friendly farmer to get him a shotgun on the farmers licence (all farmers have shotguns). 
But the plain fact is the vast majority of Brits don't want a gun ("What on earth would I want a gun for, this is not the wild west" they'll tell you)
Me, I'd like a gun but can't be bothered to get one, i'm kool..


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The only eyewitness to the fight said Trayvon Martin was on top and Zimmerman was the one screaming for help.

If you listen to the 911 calls, it is evident the person screaming for help was in serious distress.

No help came, even though the same eyewitness could have intervened....

So Zimmerman was in fear for his life as the fight progressed and his head was being bounced off the sidewalk and his nose was being smashed so hard he bled from both nostrils, as well as having multiple cuts and bruises on his head.

Photos of his hands show no signs of cuts or bruises, meaning he did not get in many (if any) punches.

What happened was he got pancaked by a younger, stronger, more athletic young man and was getting his a$$ kicked.

The evidence of all this is unquestionable already.

The real issue now is was he reasonably in fear for his life? And if so, he can turn a fistfight into a self-defense use of deadly force situation.

If I am on that jury, and I put myself in Zimmerman's shoes, I would acquit him.

He fired only one shot. He did so to end the attack on him, and I think it was reasonable for him to believe that if he did not end the fight he would suffer serious bodily injury or even be killed.

That is acting in self-defense. 

The second-degree murder case is already over. The only eyewitness to the fight supports Zimmerman's story the night of the fight and shooting.

They may convict him of manslaughter, because a man is dead.

But this is not murder. 

And I honestly believe it was self-defense. 

Zimmerman pushed things that night. Martin wanted to push things too.

One guy got his a$$ kicked and the other got his a$$ shot and died.

I think he gets acquitted. Remember, the police did not feel he should be in jail after the initial investigation.

Then the Golfer in Chief (now vacationing in South Africa with his family at taxpayer expense) says Trayvon could have been his son, and a Federal "special prosecutor" was being assigned to the case....

This verdict will come during the hottest part of the summer. The trial has been racially hyped from day one. The likelihood of riots is very high.

It will be prudent to be prepared. Especially if you must travel into or through "transitional neighborhoods" as my realtor friends like to say....

All of the facts are not in yet, but right now, I think he acted in self-defense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When Zimerman is found not guilty, and I believe he will be, at that point I fully expect Obama and Holder to dust off the old strategy of the so-called "civil rights era" and try him in federal court of "denying Martin's civil rights." And the proceedings will be so stacked against Zimerman he will be found guilty.
I grew up in the segregated south and this tactic was used successfully and repeatedly against the KKK and other white racists.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

TMCertified said:


> Hey now, I'm on the I-4 Corridor and would prefer not to get wiped out by a Hurricane Prepper Kowboy!  That is the main thing we are prepping for though so we should be prepared when it does come. As for this whole case. It is sad what is happening. Sanford is about 45 min to an hour for me and I'm in the town a few times a year. It is a pretty decent area too.
> 
> I do think we need to be just as careful as the people we are blasting to refrain from using blanket stereo types. There are really solid and good people in all areas of the country, all cities, states, races, and income levels. (Even my dad in miami that came over from Cuba.) While the majority do take spotlight it shouldn't mean we fall into the same mindset that they do.
> 
> As for the riots and so forth. I guess I can sum it up to just be smart. Don't be in areas where this could happen. If you know there is a ruling then avoid areas that could be drama. There will always be people like this that don't think. It would be great if there was "fair and balance" in all aspects of news and reporting but there isn't. It is about "Fame and Money" There are going to be idiots always, just like there will always be those like us who try to prepare and be ready and live a solid life that we are proud of in an area we are proud of. At the end of the day all we can do is make sure we are doing the right things and living the life that we want to live. The one cool thing, is that seems to be what brings us together at this website.


Most of my family live on the 1-4 corridor. They are in the Plant City area..I do agree about not lumping everyone in together.. It is just so hard anymore.. Just like where you say to avoid certain areas during the ruling..You shouldn't have to! The black neighborhoods are known for crime.. If a black guy is in a white neighborhood and something happens to him. It is a racial thing. But say a white guy is in a black neighborhood and gets beat up or killed. Then they just say he was in the wrong neighborhood!! A year or so ago in Bradenton,F; just south of Tampa there was a guy from England visiting.. Somehow he ended up walking thru the hood and some 15yr old kid shot him admittedly because he was white and in a black neighborhood!!
Those are the kind of people that ruin things for minorities.. I'm not saying there are not bad whites. There are, some are absolutely terrible.. But when you have whole neighborhoods or even entire cities that full of crime mostly do to minorities. That says something about the people.. Even Africa itself. If you have never been, DON'T GO!!! I read somewhere that the average girl in Africa has 6 kids. The first one by age 16 and one of them die from malnutrition.. If you can't feed your kids, don't have them!! Same for here, we have these dumb ass people having kids and are on welfare!! I almost think you should have to have a license to have kids, you need a license to drive!! But any dumb shit can have a kid. We all see it, there are two people together and you know you think to yourself,"I hope they don't breed!"..
Our entire planet is goin downhill! Seems like the entire population is getting dumber and dumber! Nobody cares about the future, it is all about what everyone wants RIGHT NOW! They are always talking about global warming.. If they came out and admitted that fossil fuels and pollution is causing it. They still wouldn't do anything about it.. People just HAVE to have their comforts like gasoline,television and air conditioning..

Look at Asia, they don't care about ANYTHING over there. They wipe out everything they can for money. They pollute as natural as breathing! They wipe out entire species. Whales,dolphin,sharks(just for fins) and whatever else they want.. It is all about money and comfort! Look at the past 50, hell, the past 20 years and how much things have went to shit.. I am afraid to see the next 20 years!! Check out this link..

Google Image Result for http://www.lesleyrochat.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/The-Horror-of-Japans-Shark-Fin-Capital1.jpeg


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look at us about 100 - 150 years ago...
The buffalo was hunted to practical extinction, the eastern US was cleared of 95% of its forests and game animals were getting rare.
The sky was full of black coal smoke and we were tearing mountains down for gold, silver and iron ore.
During the dust bowl people were dying from the conditions and those that didn't succumb to the dust starved to death. 
Things are not much different - as cultures mature their focus goes to other things less temporary.

I am not excusing it, just looking at where we came from.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Look at us about 100 - 150 years ago...
> The buffalo was hunted to practical extinction, the eastern US was cleared of 95% of its forests and game animals were getting rare.
> The sky was full of black coal smoke and we were tearing mountains down for gold, silver and iron ore.
> During the dust bowl people were dying from the conditions and those that didn't succumb to the dust starved to death.
> ...


Some folks died of dust pneumonia during the dust bowl but few folks starved to death during the great depression of the '30s. As a matter of fact, folks were heathlier during this period.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been following the Zimmerman trial, so far the evidence doesn't seem to support 2nd degree murder charge, manslaughter...maybe. I think it depends on how much weight the jury gives to the evidence that Zimmerman was following Martin. 

The suggestion that there may be violence if Zimmerman is found not guilty sounds about right for the situation. It appears there are some who would use the Zimmerman trial as justification for violence. Sad really is, but no surprise...


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Why Hell yea the worlds going to hell, and no one cares! The few that do aren't enough in number to do anything to change it.

The last three months has granted me a little more visual on people's behavior and I'm here to tell you from what I've seen...it's sad..SAD...SAAAAADDDDDD!

Too many people lack morals, any convictions, any decencies whatsoever...they have no self-respect, and don't give one iota whether they portray having any or not.

Black or White, Hispanic...Chinese...whatever, people act like trash. When I was a kid people didn't act like they do now, we didn't have that mentality that's been taught to so many nowadays on how to behave or what to expect out of life. We earned our way, and lent a helping hand in the name of generosity and kindness not publicity. If someone was to be convicted it was because they deserved it, not to hush the masses of angry people threatening to riot. 

MOF, hell let them riot.....then go in an pave the place over and offer them a free ride to hell afterwards.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Well just think. What had Africans accomplished before the 15th and 16th centuries? The few things they did accomplish in North Eastern Africa were no longer part of the culture. It was only the colonization of Africa that advanced those countries. It seem since decolonization that they are slipping back to their uncivilized ways. If we stopped our trade and aid they would be back to their pre-civilized ways.


Star Wars actor Ewan McGregor fronted a TV docu last year going into the stinking Congo jungle with a charity aid team to vaccinate village children against disease, but the ungrateful headman and his henchmen demanded food and money off them, bloody sickening!

And despite his years of missionary work in Africa, David Livingstone wrote at the end of it- "Only X and possibly one or two others became Christians, but the rest refused to abandon their heathen ways"

And explorer Henry Stanley's expedition down the Congo was met by wave after wave of hostile villagers coming out to intercept them in canoes shouting "We are going to eat you!"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Star Wars actor Ewan McGregor fronted a TV docu last year going into the stinking Congo jungle with a charity aid team to vaccinate village children against disease, but the ungrateful headman and his henchmen demanded food and money off them, bloody sickening!
> 
> And despite his years of missionary work in Africa, David Livingstone wrote at the end of it- "Only X and possibly one or two others became Christians, but the rest refused to abandon their heathen ways"
> 
> And explorer Henry Stanley's expedition down the Congo was met by wave after wave of hostile villagers coming out to intercept them in canoes shouting "We are going to eat you!"


Look at Somalia. Their major source of income is from pirates! After all the money we give to countries in Africa and they have NO DESIRE to improve themselves! Africa is like an American ghetto. They take take take and contribute absolutely NOTHING to society...It's all gimme gimme gimme, what can you do for me.. And VIOLENCE!That is their way of life!!! They have ZERO respect for anyone or anything. Even themselves..The sad part is, they don't care..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In the state of Illinois, over 200,000 people "take take take and contribute absolutely NOTHING to society...It's all gimme gimme gimme, what can you do for me.. And VIOLENCE!That is their way of life!!! They have ZERO respect for anyone or anything. Even themselves..The sad part is, they don't care.." and that's just in the wonderful city of CHICAGO. Why should Africa be any different?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Why Hell yea the worlds going to hell, and no one cares! The few that do aren't enough in number to do anything to change it.
> 
> The last three months has granted me a little more visual on people's behavior and I'm here to tell you from what I've seen...it's sad..SAD...SAAAAADDDDDD!
> 
> ...


It is only my own opinion, but I believe the break down of American society began in the 1960's. First we had President Lyndon Johnson's massive "War On Poverty" that he named The Great Society. Then came the hippies and related types with the philosophy "if it feels good, do it."
When conservative-type young people got out of high school, most found a job making America run or joined the military, some went to college. Liberals went to college in large numbers to avoid the draft and became professional students. These liberals, armed with their multiple college degrees, went on to hold jobs that would impact society as a whole such as teachers, lawyers, and government bureaucrats, and changed America forever.
Personally, I wish I had turned 18 in 1941 rather than 1966.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If I had to point to a single factor most responsible for the decline of American society is the exporting of manufacturing jobs overseas.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

RPD
I agree, it really started to unravel when LBJ came up with the not so brilliant idea that we could spend our way out of poverty and created welfare.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

roy said:


> If I had to point to a single factor most responsible for the decline of American society is the exporting of manufacturing jobs overseas.


I would point to the accepted concept that we, as a nation, need to care for those who do not take care of themselves. It removed the family responsibility from the process and killed local charity in this country.
We were free people and that freedom allowed us to care for those who were important in our lives. Now the government says - that's OK, we can do a better job of it..... They don't love or care about anyone but themselves. I'll be damned if I will let them care for my family.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Roy'
I think you make a point, the problem occurred before the jobs went overseas. Jobs going overseas was the result. It's like the government woke up one day and said we can compete with third world labor markets and to prove it we will expose our labor forces to global competition. The money and jobs like water took the path of least resistance and flowed to the third world (cheap) labor markets. Well Duh!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a few more great members of our society.. This was big in the news for a few days then you never heard anymore about it. If it was reversed and it was 2 white kids that shot a black baby, It would be all over the news about a hate crime.. I just don't get it!!

Two teen boys arrested in shooting death of Georgia infant in stroller | Fox News


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember seeing that back in March or April. People on the board where it was posted accuse the mother of neglect because she didn't protect the baby better. Those folks are almost worse than the guy who did the shooting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Here is a few more great members of our society.. This was big in the news for a few days then you never heard anymore about it. If it was reversed and it was 2 white kids that shot a black baby, It would be all over the news about a hate crime.. I just don't get it!!
> 
> Two teen boys arrested in shooting death of Georgia infant in stroller | Fox News


This happened in Brunswick, which, like our homestead in the pines, is considered part of the Jacksonville Florida "viewing area". So between the Jacksonville TV stations and the newspaper it gets fairly intensive coverage here. The latest was just a few days ago reporting the trial will be moved to another county near Atlanta in an attempt to find a jury that hasn't heard so much about it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know if you guys have read this yet as it's been going around the web, but it's an excellent essay by a former teacher who wanted to be honest about the black society and how it is trying to teach them. It very much what I experienced with black society all these years. Not all of course. There are some excellent productive and positive black American's but sadly they are few to the rest.

Essay by a teacher in a black high school



> Essay by a teacher in a black high school
> *This is a repost from the rants and raves section from the Mobile, Alabama craigslist.*
> 
> The truth is usually a tough thing to accept, so I understand if this is flagged. It would be a cowardly thing to do, but I understand it. Some people just ignore unpleasant truths. However, if you think ignoring the problem, or trying to censor the truth, will help our black children improve, you're dreaming. This is important, so I'm happy to repost - indefinitely if necessary. I find it interesting that NO ONE has had the intellect to refute anything in the essay. They can only attempt to censor it, as if doing so somehow makes it invalid. Weak minds, weak minds.
> ...


----------

